# Tegu pocket's



## numarix (Nov 3, 2011)

Is there such a thing. To carry them around in or to hold them close. So you don't get strached up by there claws the wife is asking .


----------



## Rhetoric (Nov 3, 2011)

Gloves or a long sleeved shirt? You might be able to make something yourself


----------



## numarix (Nov 3, 2011)

Tegump for good idea's


----------



## Bk101 (Nov 4, 2011)

What I like to do with mine is put him in my shirt.... I put on a tank top and t shirt then a sweatshirt and put him under the sweatshirt  he loves it bc of the body heat!


----------



## Scales89 (Nov 4, 2011)

Be creative and come up with some thing cool like a purse for your tegu ... Lol


----------



## numarix (Nov 4, 2011)

Scales89 said:


> Be creative and come up with some thing cool like a purse for your tegu ... Lol



WHY? He is a she.


----------



## saided (Nov 4, 2011)

longsleeve shirt under a baggy sweatshirt works, and carry em in your sleeve. I always found pullover sweatshirts to be the best. My gu loves the hood and the kangaroo pocket, but hes too big for both now


----------



## Steven. (Nov 4, 2011)

I have yet to try this t-shirt trick that everyone here is talking about. Has it really help you in the taming process?, or do you just do it to carry your tegu around with you?...


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Nov 5, 2011)

Just use a sweatshirt. I have a fleece-lined hoodie that Kodo loves to snuggle in. It's warm, he can hide in the sleeves, and it smells like me. Usually, however, Kodo just travels on my shoulder on I carry him.


----------

